# Skylake und Kühler mit 1150 Montage nicht kompatibel?



## Thaddou (29. November 2015)

*Skylake und Kühler mit 1150 Montage nicht kompatibel?*

Hallo,

vielleicht hat der ein oder andere von euch den pcgh online Artikel gelesen über den "Skandal" mit den 1150er Sockelhalterungen die eigentlich zu den 
Skylake CPUs kompatibel sein sollen... Naja jedenfalls weiß ich jetzt nicht ob ich mir für mein Skylake PC die Cooler Master Seidon 120V v.2 jetzt noch holen kann???

danke für eure hilfe


----------



## XyZaaH (29. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake und Kühler mit 1150 Montage nicht kompatibel?*

Kauf keine kompaktwasserkühlung. Ein guter luftkühler macht das besser.


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake und Kühler mit 1150 Montage nicht kompatibel?*



Thaddou schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielleicht hat der ein oder andere von euch den pcgh online Artikel gelesen über den "Skandal" mit den 1150er Sockelhalterungen die eigentlich zu den
> Skylake CPUs kompatibel sein sollen... Naja jedenfalls weiß ich jetzt nicht ob ich mir für mein Skylake PC die Cooler Master Seidon 120V v.2 jetzt noch holen kann???
> ...



In dem Artikel geht es um mögliche Schäden durch Erschütterungen, wenn der PC mit einem schweren Luftkühler bewegt wird. 

Falls der Platz vorhanden ist: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 (ACFRE00013A)             

Die Pumpen arbeiten für diese kleinen Kreisläufe generell mit einer zu hohen Drehzahl. Mit diesem Adapter, den du an den 3Pin Pumpenanschluss anschließt, kannst du die Lautstärke der Pumpe verringern ohne die Kühlleistung zu verschlechtern:

Phobya Adapter 3Pin (12V) auf 3Pin (9V) 20cm - Schwarz


----------



## Thaddou (29. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake und Kühler mit 1150 Montage nicht kompatibel?*

das heißt also nur wenn man einen großen Towerkühler verbaut kann die cpu schaden nehmen??


----------



## der8auer (29. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake und Kühler mit 1150 Montage nicht kompatibel?*

AIOs sind von der Problematik nicht betroffen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake und Kühler mit 1150 Montage nicht kompatibel?*



Thaddou schrieb:


> das heißt also nur wenn man einen großen Towerkühler verbaut kann die cpu schaden nehmen??



Ja, wobei du bei einem Wasserkühler ohne eine Begrenzung beim Anpressdruck auch Probleme bekommen kannst. Ich kenne aber keine AiO-Wakü bei der das der Fall ist. Das eigentliche Problem ist die geringe Substratdicke einer Skylake CPU, die der Belastung nicht mehr gewachsen ist. 

Bei den 1,3kg eines Noctua NH15 oder 1,2kg eines Be Quiet DRP3 darf man sich schon eher Sorgen machen. Die Pumpen/Kühlereinheit einer AiO-Wakü wiegt lediglich ~200g.

Den Arctic Kühler gibt es auch als 120mm Version mit zwei Lüftern im Push-Pull: Arctic Liquid Freezer 120 (ACFRE00016A)


----------



## Thaddou (30. November 2015)

*AW: Skylake und Kühler mit 1150 Montage nicht kompatibel?*

Vielen dank für eure ausführliche hilfe


----------

